# Datcope's Soil Test Results



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

I got my soil test back from TAMU today and could certainly use some direction from the forum....



Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Your issue is going to be P. If you can find MAP, use that to spoon feed P. Adjust N rate from a separate N source to account for the N in the MAP.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@datcope I don't know where Liberty Hill is, but if you are near B/CS, you can get MESZ at Producer's Co-op there on the cheap.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

@Ridgerunner , Compared to my pre/post-e plan of 0.4oz/M of Prodiamine and 0.1oz/M of Celsius, I can't quite get my head around how to calculate the fertilizer dosages using a product like MAP when the recommended dosage amounts are different (ie 0.6lbs/M of Nitrogen, 2.7lbs/M of P2O5 and 0.6lbs/M of K20).


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

datcope said:


> @Ridgerunner , Compared to my pre/post-e plan of 0.4oz/M of Prodiamine and 0.1oz/M of Celsius, I can't quite get my head around how to calculate the fertilizer dosages using a product like MAP when the recommended dosage amounts are different (ie 0.6lbs/M of Nitrogen, 2.7lbs/M of P2O5 and 0.6lbs/M of K20).


What product/s are you looking to use, and what is the size of your area?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@datcope for the record, MESZ is MAP with Elemental Sulfur and Zinc.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

@Spammage thanks for the clarification. BTW, Liberty Hill is north of Austin, so making a run over to B/CS isn't out of the question. @viva_oldtrafford I haven't identified any products.....I currently have approximately 10M of bermuda and 5M of zoysia.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Their recommendation is for the entire year.

They are recommending 3lb of P/ksqft. I try not to apply more than 1lb/ksqft of anything in a rolling month.

MAP is 11-52-0. This means that it is 52% P per weight. If you want 1lb/ksqft of P, then you need to apply 2lb of MAP/ksqft (math : 1/.52). If you do this for 3 months, then you would have reached their recommendation.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

MESZ is 12-40-0 with 10% Elemental Sulfur and 1% Zinc. One of the cool things about it is that all nutrients are in every granule. It requires a little more product than MAP, but the sulfur and zinc won't hurt anything, and I couldn't find a local source for MAP. I picked up the MESZ while visiting my daughter at school. If you can find MAP, it will likely be cheaper, but this could be an option.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Find a product first then you can get help calculating application rates. If you decide to develop an obsession with your lawn like most here, I'd suggest your next soil test be one using Ammonium Acetate, Olsen, and DTPA for micro nutrients.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

@Ridgerunner will do


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Just realized that you have 15,000 sq feet and a lawn tractor. I think my suggestion might be pushing it a bit for the situation. How do you plan on applying fertilizer? Do you have a push spreader?, broadcast? drop? sprayer? pull behind, etc? Do you have the time and inclination to spread fertilizer, every 10 days, twice a month or would you prefer to ease into this hobby,get your toe wet, and do monthly apps?
If the latter, rather than attempting to take off from a standing start in second gear, which mixing and matching various fertilizers (like MAP and AS and SOP) is, I'd like to suggest an alternative that would be easier for you to source and apply. That would be a triple NPK (10-10-10, 15-15-15,-19-19-19 etc.)For a number of reasons it's not ideal, but it should produce results in your lawn and ease you into this black hole of a hobby. I hope that doesn't come off as patronizing, but sometimes I find myself assuming people are ready to go whole hog with my suggestions and I'm trying to dial it back.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

A quick scan of your posts indicates you are preparing to do foliar/spay applications or am I mistaken?


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Yes and this is what I am planning to use....



With the pool and pool house construction going on, I am currently maintaining approximately 8M of grass, but should be back up around 15M by summer's end.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

In that case, you'll want to read @Mightyquinn 'S thread about applying foiar ferilization and search through @Greendoc 's comments regarding the same. They both have experience with the process, products and Bermuda. In addition, you could follow TAMU recs for P and K and make some half pound applications of TSP and SOP every month or two. Just to see if you can build any soil reserves. good luck


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

@Ridgerunner thanks, I will definitely take a look at their threads while I wait for my MAP to arrive...


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> In addition, you could follow TAMU recs for P and K and make some half pound applications of TSP and SOP every month or two. Just to see if you can build any soil reserves.


To clarify, that suggestion is for an additional granular application to the soil surface via a broadcast or drop spreader, not as a foliar spray. It is an attempt/experiment to see if you can raise the available P levels in your soil. Next year, using Olsen to test for P, should give some indication of any, if any, success at raising plant available P soil levels. TSP is "triple super phosphate." Do not exceed the total P and K amounts recommended from TAMU.


----------

